# "Seriöse Dialer": Gibt es die?



## technofreak (5 Mai 2002)

seit den Streifzügen durch die verschiedenen Foren ,  durch Medienberichte  und Untersuchungen von Webseiten mit Dialerpayment bin ich zur Überzeugung gekommen, daß es keine "seriösen" Dialer gibt, sondern bestenfalls nur "regelkonforme". (Dies hat absolut nichts mit dem Inhalt der Seiten zu tun!!!!) Diese Regeln sind aber nur moralische Feigenblätter, die die grundsätzliche Problematik überdecken sollen. Die neueste Information über die ersten Gerichtsentscheidungen in Form von einstweiligen Verfügungen gegen Betreiber von "unseriösen" Dialerbetreibern bestätigen mich in meiner Meinung. Diese Verfügungen sind auf Veranlassung eines "seriösen" sprich "regelkonformen" Anbieter aus erfolgt, der sich bei seinen "regelkonformen" Dialergeschäften gestört fühlt und dazu ausgerechnet das Fernabsatzgesetz zu Hilfe zieht

Warum gibt es meiner Meinung nach praktisch  keine "seriösen" Dialer??? 

In allen mir bekannten Beispielen wird der elementare Grundsatz des fairen Geschäftsverkehrs der Transparenz vom Verhältnis des Wertes der Ware zum Preis vor der Bezahlung verletzt., daß heißt, der Kunde kauft fast immer die Katze im Sack. Auch wenn jetzt hier  "seriöse" sprich "regelkonforme" Dialerbetreiber empört aufjaulen, ich bleibe dabei.  Über die kriminellen Abzocker brauche ich nicht weiter zu reden, über die gibt es schon in diesem und anderen Foren Beiträge Geschädigter zu Hauf. 

Bei keiner der  mir bekannten  Seiten mit "regelkonformen" Dialern habe ich als Kunde die  Möglichkeit die angebotene Leistung mit der dafür zu entrichtenden Bezahlung vor Abschluß des Vertrages zu prüfen. Die Angabe von Minutenpreisen oder Einwahlbeträgen ist pure Augenwischerei oder sogar bewußte Verdummung. Da in aller Regel der Inhalt der zu betrachtenden Seiten oder die Qualität der Ware (z.B. Programme) aber auch die für das Downloaden von Seiten erforderlichen Zeiten, überhaupt nicht vor Abschluß des Vertrages bekannt sein können, ist die Benutzung von Dialern in aller Regel ein hohes Risiko ausschließlich für den Kunden. Darüber hinaus gibt es praktisch kein Rücktrittsrecht wie in allen anderen Geschäftsbereichen.  Dies wird u.A. auch in den einstweiligen Verfügungen beanstandet.

Als ständig wiederholte Anlockung für die Anwendung speziell bei "Erotikseiten" wird die Anonymität der Bezahlung genannt. Wenn jemand diese Dienste in Anspruch nimmt, ist die direkte Abbuchung vom Konto genauso anonym wie eine Telefonrechnung. Oder sollte die Ehefrau zu dämlich sein, eine extrem hohe Telefonrechnung richtig zu interpretieren? Ob der Seitenbetreiber mein Kontonummer kennt, kann mir doch völlig egal sein, da hier klare Spielregeln gelten. Es wird also doch auf die Schamhaftigkeit der Seitenbesucher spekuliert.

Ausgerechnet die Einmaleinwahlgebühr könnte einen Sinn machen, sofern die o.g Grundsätze der Transparenz und Rücktrittsrecht gewahrt wären. Ich kann mir aber trotzdem nicht vorstellen, wo der Vorteil gegenüber einer normalen Bezahlung per Lastschrift, Nachnahme oder Kreditkarte liegen soll. Warum um Himmels willen, soll ich ein Buch oder Kühlschrank anonym bezahlen, wenn die Auslieferung ja dann doch nur erfolgen kann, wenn die Adresse zwecks Zustellung angegeben werden muß. Nur bei der Inanspruchnahme immatrieller Güter wie z.B dem zeitunabhängigen Download eines Programmes  könnte dies Sinn machen.

Ich hoffe auf Kritik und Kommentare zu diesem Beitrag, denn ich bin ja lernfähig    und "keiner kann mir verbieten, jeden Tag ein bißchen klüger zu werden".  (Zitat: Konrad Adenauer, erster Bundeskanzler der Bundesrepublik Deutschland)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2002)

So isses!
Seriöse Dialer und seriöse Dialeranbieter gibt es nicht! Oxymoron, glaube ich nennt man solche Konstrukte, in denen ein Objekt mit gegensätzlichen Eigenschaften beschrieben wird...


----------



## dialerfucker (5 Mai 2002)

@Technofreak;
...dem ist nur noch hinzuzufügen, dass groteskerweise der eigentliche "Anbieter" der Ware u.U. im Dschungel der Vermieter-und Untervermieterei Schutz findet. Seine Adresse ist nicht immer rauszukriegen und er hat sogar noch den Vorteil "sein" Geld über ein Inkassounternehmen zu erhalten. Und für den User gilt: Die A-Karte ist ihm rechtlich gesehen derzeit bei jedem Dialergeschäft sicher!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2002)

*Warum denn nicht???*

Ich kann euch nicht ganz verstehen, das ihr meint, es würde keine seriösen Dialer geben. Natürlich gibt es das. Sonst wäre ja jede andere 0190er Nummer auch unseriös, und unter denen gibt es zwar auch genügend unseriöse, aber auch viele seriöse!
Ich selbst habe auch meiner Homepage einen SERIÖSEN Dialer.
Vor dem Download wird der Preis in rießiger Schrift gut lesbar ( weiße Schrift auf rotem Hintergrund ). Nach dem Start wird rechts nochmals gut lesbar der Preis angezeigt. Nachdem der Dialer heruntergeladen wurde, wird der Dialer (unverbunden) sichtbar. Und nochmals steht der Minutenpreis gut leserlich dabei, und dann muss man auf "Verbinden" klicken. Bei jedem Wechsel auf eine andere Rubrik z.B. infomiert der Dialer auf die angefallenen kosten. Wechselt der User die Site, wird die normale Verbindung wieder hergestellt.


----------



## technofreak (5 Mai 2002)

Es ist immer wieder amüsant wie genau das passiert, was man vorhersagt.

Offensichtlich wurden die obenstehenden Ausführungen nicht wirklich gelesen, verstanden oder wollen nicht verstanden werden. Der Begriff "seriös" ist eine moralische Bewertung, die nichts aber auch ganichts im Zusammenhang mit Dialern zu suchen hat. Mit der Befolgung von selbstgeschaffenen Minimalregeln sich den Anstrich von "seriös" zu geben, ist schlicht lächerlich. 
"regelkonform" ist das einzige was man als Bewertung dazu sagen kann., wobei wie gesagt ,selbst bei Befolgung der selbstgeschaffenen Minimalregeln  der Kunde "die Katze im Sack kauft".
Außerdem ist es ärgerlich wenn ein Forumsteilnehmer  immer und immer wieder auf seine Homepage hinweist. Ein Forum sollte nicht als Werbeplattform mißbraucht werden, wie das bereits in diesem Fall vorher zwar geschickt formuliert, aber dennoch bereits stattgefunden hat. :evil:


----------



## Heiko (5 Mai 2002)

Das sehe ich etwas anders:
"Regelkonform" heißt, daß ein Dialer festgelegten Regeln folgt. Das tun mittlerweile die meisten Dialer in Form der FST-"Regeln".

Das geht mir aber nicht weit genug.
Ein "seriöser" Dialer ist für mich auch nach moralischen Gesichtspunkten integer. Das betrifft nicht nur die reine Technik (= die aktuelle FST-Seite), sondern auch die Art und Weise der Vermarktung.

Hier liegt nämlich das aktuell brennendste Problem. Es ist ein Bereich, der über ein echtes Regelwerk nicht leicht zu fassen ist. Insofern muß man auch mal über den (technischen) Horizont hinausblicken.

Ansonsten kriegst Du von mir volle Zustimmung.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2002)

ich denke, man sollte die sogenannten telefonmehrwertdienste und dialer an sich strikt auseinanderhalten. letzteres hat für mich absolut keine existenzberechtigung.
wie heißt es so schön: micropayment-solution. ein elegantes zahlungsmittel und als das war es doch mal gedacht, oder? das betrugspotential dahinter ist enorm und wird inzwischen auch weitestgehend ausgeschöpft.
ein "seriöser" anbieter sollte mich doch als mündigen bürger akzeptieren und mir die möglichkeit geben, die einwahl selbst vorzunehmen, oder?
warum sind dialer eine typische windows-krankheit? wenn ich doch eine dienstleistung anzubieten habe und der meinung bin, dass die ihr geld wert ist, was hält mich davon ab, meine kunden auf meiner site darüber zu informieren, wie er plattformunabhängig an die gewünschten inhalte kommen kann? hätte ich dann mehr kunden? oder lohnt es sich eher, ein paar dummköpfe richtig abzuzocken?
ich habe noch keine site gesehen, die sich eines 0190-dialers bedient und die linux-gemeinde gleich mit einlädt (ich glaube, es gibt durchaus kostenpflichtige inhalte, die auch unter linux genutzt werden könnten...).
sorry, aber dialer sind ein windows-geschwür, anders kann man das nicht sehen...


----------



## Heiko (5 Mai 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, aber dialer sind ein windows-geschwür, anders kann man das nicht sehen...


Das ist zwar zweifellos richtig, löst aber das Problem nicht. Es gibt auch Menschen, die um Windows nicht herumkommen.
Auch wenn die Lösung in dem Fall wäre, flächendeckend Linux einzusetzen (unstrittig!), möchte ich die Komplexität des Problems nur ungern auf eine Betriebssystemdiskussion reduzieren.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Mai 2002)

wenn es um linux als allheilmittel ginge (ich sehe das auch nicht so, ich mag mein os auch...), hätte ich wahrscheinlich einen anderen thread gewählt. es dreht sich erst mal um alles, was internet-tauglich ist.
mir geht es um den gedankengang, der dahinter steckt, wenn ein anbieter kostenpflichtiger inhalte sich für einen dialer entscheidet: ich will was verkaufen? ja - ich will meinem kunden anonymität und unkomplizierte bezahlung ermöglichen? ok - soll es über eine 0190-nummer passieren? warum nicht...
aber ich sehe da keine notwendigkeit, dialer einzusetzen. die argumente, die ich höre und lese sagen mir nicht, dass es nicht anders ginge. warum entscheidet sich denn ein anbieter gezielt dafür, mittels dialer nur windows-nutzer zu potentiellen kunden zu machen. wäre es ein ehrlich gemeintes angebot, sollte man doch vermuten, dass es sinn macht plattformunabhängig alle internet-user anzusprechen um einen größeren kundenkreis zu haben, oder? warum wird nicht gepayboxt? warum bietet mir der mainpean-dialer keine kreditkarten- oder bankeinzugs-alternative an?
lass mich mal in die glaskugel schauen:
wir schließen das dfü-netzwerk ab. nächste woche taucht ein patch bei microsoft auf, der die dfü-einwahl doppelt und dreifach versiegelt, vernagelt, verschraubt, verklebt, verschweisst... was wäre dann? das wäre zwar das ende der dialer, aber sicherlich nicht das ende kostenpflichtiger angebote im internet und deren bezahlung über 0190-nummern, oder?


----------



## Heiko (6 Mai 2002)

Dass es auch andere - plattformunabhängige - Alternativen gibt zeigt nicht zuletzt die CCL AG mit ihrem DropCharge-System: http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/sicher_zahlen.php

Das geht immer und bietet für mich die Transparenz, die ich mir wünsche.


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2002)

@Heiko

ich stimme dir voll zu. Vielleicht ist nicht ganz rübergekommen, was ich grundsätzlich möchte.

1.  Paymentlösungen, die durch technische und gesetzliche Randbedingungen Mißbrauch zumindest weitgehend verhindern. Ich bin mir voll darüber im klaren, daß man nicht jeden Menschen in jeder Situation vor seiner eigenen Dummheit schützen kann. Die jetzige Situation fordert aber geradezu zum Mißbrauch heraus. Daß ein  Regelwerk dafür nur mit viel Arbeit und gutem  Willen aller Beteiligten erreicht werden kann ist mir auch klar. Ich bin ja schließlich kein Illusionist.

2. Faire, heißt transparente Lösungen, die es dem Kunden ermöglichen vor dem Zahlungsvorgang eine klare Vorstellung darüber zu bekommen, für was er sein Geld ausgeben will. Dabei sind zeitgesteuerte Zugänge m. E denkbar ungünstig, da hierbei bereits wieder potentieller Mißbrauch vorprogrammiert ist. Wie will ich denn als Anwender wissen, ob der Provider nicht absichtlich die Downloadgeschwindigkeit verlangsamt, um mich länger an der Strippe zu halten.

Ingesamt möchte ich mich aber doch von dem Begriff "seriöse" Dialer verabschieden. Das Wort "seriös" koppelt mir den absolut legitimen schlichten Wunsch per Internet Geld zu verdienen zu sehr mit moralisch, ethischen Vorstellungen. Ein Nachtklub oder Disko ist z.B. auch nicht automatisch "seriös", bloß weil mich der Türsteher im "seriösen" Outfit und nicht als offensichlicher Schlägertyp ins Lokal zieht. Ob ich dann drinnen abgezockt werde, weiß ich erst wenn ich drin bin. Dabei kann ich aber jederzeit (hoffentlich  ) die Lokalität wieder verlassen.


----------



## Heiko (6 Mai 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ingesamt möchte ich mich aber doch von dem Begriff "seriöse" Dialer verabschieden. Das Wort "seriös" koppelt mir den absolut legitimen schlichten Wunsch per Internet Geld zu verdienen zu sehr mit moralisch, ethischen Vorstellungen. Ein Nachtklub oder Disko ist z.B. auch nicht automatisch "seriös", bloß weil mich der Türsteher im "seriösen" Outfit und nicht als offensichlicher Schlägertyp ins Lokal zieht. Ob ich dann drinnen abgezockt werde, weiß ich erst wenn ich drin bin. Dabei kann ich aber jederzeit (hoffentlich  ) die Lokalität wieder verlassen.


Ich finde "seriös" nicht mal schlecht als definition.
Seriös ist eben mehr als "rechtmäßig", sondern zusätzlich auch vollkommen transparent und vom moralischen Standpunkt her nicht angreifbar (damit meine ich nicht die übermittelten Inhalte, sondern die Rahmenbedingungen des Geschäfts).
Das wäre doch der Idealfall.


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2002)

@Heiko

ok , akzeptiert. Wenn das erreicht werden kann, bin ich auch bereit von "seriösen" Dialern zu sprechen.
 Es geht mir auch nicht um die Inhalte, sondern um die Transparenz, da gehen wir absolut konform.   
Bis dahin dürfte es aber noch ein weiter Weg sein.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2002)

*...*

Seit ich gestern hier war, hat sich ja eine ganze Menge getan...
Ich persönlich habe mir noch nie einen Dialer mit Absicht runtergeladen, weil ich da immer Angst habe, das der wohl mehr kostet, als angegeben wird. 
Aber paybox,Kreditkarte,Bankabzug oder Dialer.
Was ist anonymer, geht am schnellsten und einfachsten?
Ich möchte damit nicht sagen, dass ich etwas gegen die "normale" Bezahlung habe. Aber es fängt ja schon damit an, das manche Anbieter bei Bankabzug und Überweisung auch noch Bearbeitungsgebühren einstecken. 
Ein Dialer benötigt ca. 2-5 Sek um gedownloadet zu werden.


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2002)

:evil: Bank, Nachnahme oder Überweisungsgebühren dürfte ja wohl das kleinere Übel
 gegenüber der Chance in Sekunden um zig´oder sogar hunderte Euros "Dialergebühren" 
abgezockt zu werden. :evil:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Mai 2002)

ich sehe das auch so: ich zahle im internet per nachnahme, bankeinzug (amazon) und auch mal mit kreditkarte. ich weiß immer unmittelbar, was ich ausgebe und kann´s im zweifelsfall innerhalb kürzester zeit online kontrollieren. alle methoden haben eins gemein: ich muss mittels passwort, konto- oder kreditkartennummer weitgehend verifizieren, dass ich bin, wer ich bin. meinen telefonanschluss packe ich nicht in die geldbörse, wenn ich das haus verlasse, von daher scheidet der schonmal aus...
beim dialer ist es möglich, mit nur einem einzigen klick womöglich einen vertrag abzuschließen, der den anschlussinhaber ziemlich sicher zum dummen macht. "den kontoauszug" sieht der dann wochen später und selbst wenn er sich überhaupt keinen reim drauf machen kann, muss er erst mühevoll nachweisen, das er überhaupt keinen rechtskräftigen vertrag abgeschlossen/ kein angebot genutzt hat. der ärger und das missbrauchspotential bei dieser form von vergütung stehen einfach in keinem verhältnis mehr. es spielt auch keine rolle, wenn beim mainpean-dialer schön "1,86 €/min steht, wenn ich mich soeben für ein 15-minuten-intervall eingewählt habe... - auch wenn´s von mainpean anders behauptet wird, ist das nicht legitim, weil damit wesentliche eigenschaften vorenthalten werden: stell dir vor, du stehst am zeitungskiosk und kriegst zu hören: "es kostet euro..." - und darfst dich dann überraschen lassen, was du von deinem 50-€-schein alles nicht mehr zurückbekommst... 

da habe ich ein besseres gefühl, meine kreditkartennummer rauszurücken. stimmt da was nicht auf der abrechnung, kostet mich das ein telefonat, vielleichte eine e-mail und ich benötige keinen anwalt und muss erst mal monatelang schwitzen.
"nachteil": abrechnungen , die von minutengenauen nutzungszeiten abhängig sind, würden dem anbieter äußerst schwer fallen, wobei mir im moment beim besten willen nichts einfällt, wo das unbedingt notwendig ist.... (einwahl über den provider mal ausgenommen...)


----------



## Frust (6 Mai 2002)

*Re: Warum denn nicht???*

Na, wenn das nicht *scheinheilig* ist !
Das muss ich nicht verstehen, dass du deiner Zielgruppe so ein "günstiges" Angebot machst und sie frühzeitig an hohe Telefonrechnungen gewöhnst ?
in meinen Augen ist das *Bauernfang*, auch wenn der Preis genannt wird. 

.web-in.xdn.de
.webjung.de
Hotline: 0190-5114452 ( 1,86 Euro/Min) (Mo-Fr von 15.00-16.30)


----------



## technofreak (6 Mai 2002)

@frust

auf welches Posting bezogs sich deine Antwort? Oder hat sich hier was überschnitten?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2002)

@Technofreak;
...das war wahrscheinlich ibenreisle's Selbst, was da gepostet hat. 
Gruß We-biang.de


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2002)

Meine Zielgruppe sind JUGENDLICHE (also keine Kinder mehr) von 12-16 Jahren. Und nun kauf dir mal ´ne Bravo oder Yam!
Guck dir nur mal 10 Seiten durch. Wieviele Werbungen wirst du sehen, die mit Handylogos und Tönen locken? Dann schön groß eine 0190er Nummer die mit 8 weiter geht. Der Preis steht ganz weit und klein unten - nicht einfach zu finden! Was also, gegen eine Seite, bei der ein Anruf max. 1 Minute benötigt, und gut auffällig neben der Hotline der Preis steht?


----------



## technofreak (8 Mai 2002)

Also bald reichts mir! Auf der Homepage dieser Seite steht dieser Link:

Bitte besuchen Sie unseren Sponsor! (Seiten Hacken, Codes knacken, SIM-LOCKS entsperren...) Mehr weiter unten!

Zielgruppe Jugendliche !!!!! :evil:  :bash: 

Was heuchlerisches ist mir schon lange nicht mehr vorgekommen!

Mahlzeit!


----------



## dialerfucker (9 Mai 2002)

@Benreichle;
... Für Jugendliche ab 12. Du bist sooo süß!!! Vielen Dank. Mir wird schlecht!

Verarschen kann ich mich selber.  :evil:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Mai 2002)

mir ist schlecht...
muss eine große zielgruppe sein, die vielen zwölfjährigen in deutschland mit eigenem festnetzanschluss... :argue:


----------



## Frust (9 Mai 2002)

@benreisle
ich gebe Dir Recht in der Ansicht, dass die Möglichkeiten an das Taschengeld der Jugendlichen zu kommen, überall ausgenutzt werden.
Wenn das Dein Gewerbe ist, kann man darüber sicherlich geteilter Meinung sein, aber ausgerechnet bei dem Background in diesem Forum auf Seriosität der Dialer zu verweisen, erscheint mir persönlich reichlich fragwürdig.
Möchte nicht wissen, bei wie vielen Familien der Haussegen nach Erhalt der T – Rechnung schief hängt, weil Sohn/Tochter nicht widerstehen konnten, mehr oder weniger unwichtige Dinge (die es über Filesharing meistens umsonst gibt) runter zu laden.
P.S
Was glaubst Du wie schnell man, speziell auf den Crack links den richtig teuren Überraschungen begegnet ?......Aber das geht Dich ja dann nichts mehr an, Du hast ja *Ehrliche Preise*    0


----------



## technofreak (2 März 2003)

http://149.219.195.60/sendung/beitrag/rs2003030202.html



			
				ARD-Ratgeber Recht schrieb:
			
		

> *Zudem bekommt der Kunde die genauen Informationen über das Angebot der Internetseiten erst, wenn die teure 0190er Verbindung steht. Demnach kann er in den meisten Fällen nicht vorher entscheiden, ob das Internetangebot für ihn wirklich interessant bzw. von Wert ist.*



Ach was, von wann datiert dieser Thread? Erstaunlich , welche Erkenntnisse sich so langsam durchsetzen  
Gruß
tf


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2003)

Da die Debatte über den "seriösen Dialer" neu entfacht wurde , hab  ich diesen Thread mal 
"aus der Versenkung" geholt, da er so aktuell und zutreffend ist , wie am ersten Tage vor fast 
zwei Jahren. Als damals die Fa. Eurodebit mit einem  für den Kunden absolut vertrauenswürdigen 
Contentabrechnungsverfahren per Lastschrift von EBS "geschluckt" wurde, und EBS kurze Zeit später 
völlig auf Dialer setzte , verstand ich das nicht. Als dann die ersten Berichte über Beschwerden über
 ungerechtfertigte Forderungen  per Dialer erschienen, verstand ich alles.....
tf


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

Exakt!
Wo bleiben denn nun die seriösen Dialer???
Sollte es das etwa sein:

h**p://www.d.......de/sonstige.html

Na, da hat sich aber contentmäßig nix geändert. Doch, man kann nicht mehr so "rumdialern" wie vor zwei Jahren! 
Ansonsten alles Mist, den es auch für umme gibt! 
Rezepteverticker, wo bleibt das Beispiel für eine Seite mit Inhalt, welcher auch den Preis wert ist???
Was soll das Gefasel über seriöse Dialer mit Content, wenn ihr nicht mal einen akzeptablen Content außer Sex hinkriegt???
Es möge doch endlich ein Webmaster den Beweis antreten, aber man windet sich lieber im immer enger werdenden rechtsfreien Raum. 

Prädikat: Erbrechenswert!


----------

